# Cat panting while nursing



## Silly cats and dogs (Jun 29, 2018)

My cat seems to be panting a lot while she’s nursing, is this just because of the heat or should I take her to the vets? Thanks


----------



## laurenthecatlover (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi, I have a cat with two 2 week old kittens and a few days ago I noticed she was panting a bit when nursing and I think it may have been because of the heat. I also heard that it can be something to do with the uterus going back to normal. Im no expert though im sure someone more experienced with have more advice


----------



## Silly cats and dogs (Jun 29, 2018)

laurenthecatlover said:


> Hi, I have a cat with two 2 week old kittens and a few days ago I noticed she was panting a bit when nursing and I think it may have been because of the heat. I also heard that it can be something to do with the uterus going back to normal. Im no expert though im sure someone more experienced with have more advice


Oh lovely, how many kittens do u have? Mine are also 2 weeks.


----------



## laurenthecatlover (Jun 15, 2018)

Silly cats and dogs said:


> Oh lovely, how many kittens do u have? Mine are also 2 weeks.


We have 2  how many do you have? It's been pretty hot here so we got mum a cool mat and she is much happier and cooler!


----------



## Silly cats and dogs (Jun 29, 2018)

laurenthecatlover said:


> We have 2  how many do you have? It's been pretty hot here so we got mum a cool mat and she is much happier and cooler!


I've three yeah it's really hot, I never thought of a cooling mat


----------



## laurenthecatlover (Jun 15, 2018)

Silly cats and dogs said:


> I've three yeah it's really hot, I never thought of a cooling mat


I've put her's near the kittens bed so when she's finished feeding she can go lie on it and it's close to them too. What breed are yours? The mum is a stray she's black and white long haired and we have assumed the dad is a blue cat that is always around and the kittens are blue like him!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Pain?

I would (at the very least ) phone the vet for some reassurance if you don't have the experience to know.


----------



## Silly cats and dogs (Jun 29, 2018)

SpringDance said:


> Pain?
> 
> I would (at the very least ) phone the vet for some reassurance if you don't have the experience to know.


I have phoned the vet she said if my cat seems ok while not nursing that is is more than likely just uterus going back to the way is was or else the heat.


----------



## Silly cats and dogs (Jun 29, 2018)

laurenthecatlover said:


> I've put her's near the kittens bed so when she's finished feeding she can go lie on it and it's close to them too. What breed are yours? The mum is a stray she's black and white long haired and we have assumed the dad is a blue cat that is always around and the kittens are blue like him!


Mine are just normal cats


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I remember the pain from uterus contractions. 2nd time took my breath away! If it's that at least it'll be over soon.


----------



## laurenthecatlover (Jun 15, 2018)

Silly cats and dogs said:


> Mine are just normal cats


Here are my 2 boys


----------



## Silly cats and dogs (Jun 29, 2018)

laurenthecatlover said:


> Here are my 2 boys


Aw their lovely, I love their colours too


----------



## Silly cats and dogs (Jun 29, 2018)

SpringDance said:


> I remember the pain from uterus contractions. 2nd time took my breath away! If it's that at least it'll be over soon.


Even two weeks after?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

No! For the first few days (but then I'm not a cat). I would be keeping an eye out for infection/ nipple soreness - but remember, I know very little about mother cats/ kittens.


----------



## laurenthecatlover (Jun 15, 2018)

Silly cats and dogs said:


> Aw their lovely, I love their colours too


Thank you hope your kittens are doing well. And hopefully mum stops panting soon


----------



## Silly cats and dogs (Jun 29, 2018)

laurenthecatlover said:


> Thank you hope your kittens are doing well. And hopefully mum stops panting soon


Aw thanks yeah kittens are doing great. Hope yours are too


----------

